# Another fire...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

South slope.. Calling it the pole creek fire. Started by fireworks. Word I heard was it started just north of the power plant at the mouth of Uinta Canyon. Hopefully they get it out quickly.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bummer..

http://fox13now.com/2012/06/27/pole-cre ... ear-neola/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

****....a few years ago we lost the lower end of the canyon. Now the upper??

It could get real nasty up in there.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Up to 1342 acres 0% contained... I was wanting to go fishing again.. but it looks like that'll be a no-go...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like the Pole Canyon fire isn't too big of a problem anymore and the roads/canyon are open. That's a relief.

The Seeley fire is the 2nd largest and 0% contained as of last night. That's the one that scares me the most, although it's the one that was caused naturally. Still, it threatens the most fishing/hunting land.

The largest is the one down by Scipio, eating up the most acreage and in very little time. It's almost out of mountain to chew up though.

I guess the state is just primed for a cleansing.

We should all be grateful we're not in Colorado's shoes...yet.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The largest is the one down by Scipio, eating up the most acreage and in very little time. It's almost out of mountain to chew up though.


I drove past that one the other night in the dark. The whole darn mountain was glowing orange. It was quite a sight to see. -)O(-


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The wolf den fire has jumped in size. 15k acres last I checked on utahfireinfo.gov . That'd be the one to worry about being over in the books and all..


----------

